# Janet Jackson Has A Daughter?



## arnisador (Oct 24, 2005)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20051024/ap_en_mu/people_janet_jackson




> Janet Jackson and James DeBarge, who were briefly married in 1984, had a daughter together, DeBarge's brother Young DeBarge has claimed on a radio program.



That's a big secret to keep hidden all these years!


----------



## Ping898 (Oct 24, 2005)

I have to wonder if it is true why it is coming out for sure now....wonder if there is a book deal in the works....or if someone wants one:idunno: ...kind of like the reason Deep Throat supposedly revealed himself.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 24, 2005)

The person who revealed the info. has an album coming out soon. I wonder if it's PR for him.. On the other hand, they did say that the daughter is 18 now, which would be a logical age to reveal the situation.


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 25, 2005)

I betcha Renee is as pretty as her mom... :fanboy:


----------



## Nanalo74 (Oct 26, 2005)

I have an ex-girlfriend who was in the music business in the 80's. She told me about this nearly 10 years ago.

With all the other stuff that's gone on with that family, is it so hard to believe?

Vic www.combatartsusa.com


----------



## Gin-Gin (Oct 27, 2005)

Nanalo74 said:
			
		

> With all the other stuff that's gone on with that family, is it so hard to believe?


Nope, not for me.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 28, 2005)

Janet Jackson is denying it, so you know it's true:
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20051026/ap_on_en_mu/people_janet_jackson_14

Meanwhile...:
http://today.reuters.com/news/newsa...033151Z_01_KRA812679_RTRUKOC_0_US-JACKSON.xml


----------



## Simon Curran (Oct 29, 2005)

Secret baby or not, Janet Jackson's abs are just about the sexiest thing on the planet...


----------



## arnisador (Oct 29, 2005)

It sounds like the video is actually her; her lawyers are trying to suppress it.


----------

